# looking for Different Livefoods



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to start breeding more livefoods but not crickets 
I have started a few roach colonys Dubia,Turks & discoidalis but will look to get alot more different roaches.
I have some mealworm colonys going too but now im looking on breeding locusts.
Im looking for the purple locusts they were about 8 years ago but they were only around for 6 months and then it was back to the yellow ones.
im not bothered if there slower to breed i just want to have some different livefoods to offer.
Im also looking for any other insects which could be used as a livefood & would be cost affective to breed.

Thank You


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking to start breeding more livefoods but not crickets
> I have started a few roach colonys Dubia,Turks & discoidalis but will look to get alot more different roaches.
> ...


Purple locusts ? Are you sure ? You don't mean Locusta that are orange and black as hoppers ? That is the only alternative species I have ever seen for sale.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they were bright purple it was for about for 6 months in essex. i used to get med, large, & adults when i asked why they stopped supplying them they said they were slower breeders & there supplier went back to the yellow ones.

The rep-shops i got them from have both now changed staff or owners & the newbes don't have a clue as they were too young maybe 10-12 at the time.
I think im going to have to look hard to find them as no one knows but it will be nice to have something new for them to eat.
I like the sound of the orange ones:thumb:


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I will ask a friend of mine in the trade if he has heard of purple locusts. He lives in Essex too. 

Locusta migratora can be found at European reptile fairs. Ocassionally UK livefood breeders import them from Europe when they are short of the commoner ones. They can be more productive than the yellow/black ones, but need grasses rather than cabbage to thrive.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

p.s do you remember/know the name of the shop that sold the purple locusts ?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

wiltons & noahs ark

thanks


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I have passed that info to friend who has been breeding Locusts commercially for over 30 years I think. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

a friend has said that cool blooded sold them at one point too


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Mischievous Bird Grasshopper - Schistocerca damnifica - BugGuide.Net

This is a species related to the desert locust and looks almost purple to me. Is this it ?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello thanks for looking but it was bright in color purple unless the nymphs are alot lighter in color.


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

Is this what your looking for.

Biology | Natural History Museum


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello no these are way too small but thanks for looking


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

These ???


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

biggys said:


> image
> 
> these ???


kool!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> kool!


I know XD 
check out the thread on inverts SWEET !!!!!!!!! lol 
it's got abit about them on it


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

That one does look good but its toxic so would not be good as a livefood


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> That one does look good but its toxic so would not be good as a livefood


Yeah i found out after i posted it 
it's because the only eat milk weed


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

They may be able to be fed on sunflower seeds like Oncopeltus fasciatus which would mean you could use them as a livefood but there quite spicky so a reptile could have trouble eating them anyway.
but a good find.
I have had no luck searching online for them.


----------

